# Microsoft readies for urgent patch for xp next week



## Jillaroo (Jan 16, 2014)

This is important for XP users , i know Terra still uses XP, so do the update on tuesday


http://www.pcworld.com/article/2086...tch-for-windows-xp-next-week.html#tk.nl_secur


----------



## Phantom (Jan 16, 2014)

I thought XP was no longer supported ??? Bugger thats why I have Vista


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 16, 2014)

_I think this may be the last one, i wanted to make sure that Terra knows as he may not check for updates, no probs with Vista but i do prefer 7 Phants._


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 16, 2014)

What often happens is that fans of the OS will start up a forum where they offer mutual support, even when all official interest has disappeared. I know there are still more than a few Commodore 64 boards out there going strong, so XP, even if it is officially declared dead, will still have a goodly number of Dr. Frankensteins ready to revive it.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 17, 2014)

_Bump up for Terra_


----------

